# Am i the only one who thinks Swoopes isnt happy?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

She has definitely been showing signs of unhappiness. She play like she is bored or something.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I believe Sheryl Swoopes is unhappy as well. Perhaps it is personal isssues, but on the basketball side, the Comets are underachieving at this point because of injuries. I also believe the team is underachieving because of lack of killer instinct and confidence. Granted this Comets team is not the Comets' teams of the past. Swoopes may just be frustrated with the team itself. Sometimes it is hard to be happy when things aren't exactly going your way.

Personally, I think the team needs a good lip-lashing. Even with injuries, I believe the Comets should have played/competed better. Van Chancellor put together a team he thought would be a title contender, and with the exception of the Big Three, nobody has brought a consistent, fiery 'A' game. Why shouldn't Swoopes be/seem unhappy?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'll grant Janeth Arcain the benefit of the doubt for the simple fact that she is trying. She's averaging 17 pts in the last 3 games. Still, i miss the old swoopes.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Swoopes just lookes so unhappy at yesterday's game. She looked almost relieved when she got hurt yesterday. What is with her? WHy is she in the running for MVP?


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Who even knows why she seems so unhappy, considering the team is winning right now. I wonder if she is suffering from burnout or something.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I think she's depressed. I cant seem to think of a reason why though.


----------

